# Total T3 below normal range



## SweetMelissa (May 20, 2013)

Just got a copy of my lab report after my p/t on June 28th and report says "LOW" in the Total T3 column and my number was 72.5 and the normal range is 80.0-180.0. If the lab indicated that my levels are low and it is below the "normal" range, why did my doctor tell me that everything is fine? SM.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

SweetMelissa said:


> Just got a copy of my lab report after my p/t on June 28th and report says "LOW" in the Total T3 column and my number was 72.5 and the normal range is 80.0-180.0. If the lab indicated that my levels are low and it is below the "normal" range, why did my doctor tell me that everything is fine? SM.


Doctors don;t know what they are doing 1/2 the time when it comes to thyroid labs. Sorry - but it's true.

My Gyno told me for 2 years my labs were fine and I had little to no TSH which should have warranted additional testing. He did uptake and one other useless test and said they were "fine" and cancelled out the low TSH - so I continued to suffer.

This is why the regular posters all insist on lab work and ranges. While a low Total - 3 indicates an issue a Free T-3 will give you a more accurate picture.

What are you taking and what dose?


----------



## Prudence (Oct 30, 2012)

Lovlkn said:


> Doctors don;t know what they are doing 1/2 the time when it comes to thyroid labs. Sorry - but it's true.


Sad, but true. I was always borderline/just over the norm for Graves, and I suffered for a long time because I had all your classic symptoms, but no doctor felt my labs reflected Graves' enough. "Oh, it'd be so much higher if you had it, must be something else!" Is it horribly out of range? No, but that doesn't mean you're not suffering.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SweetMelissa said:


> Just got a copy of my lab report after my p/t on June 28th and report says "LOW" in the Total T3 column and my number was 72.5 and the normal range is 80.0-180.0. If the lab indicated that my levels are low and it is below the "normal" range, why did my doctor tell me that everything is fine? SM.


No idea why the doc said fine as you are in need of T3. FT3 is your active hormone. Bear in mind your test was Total 3 not FREE T3.

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm


----------

